# Breeding Discus



## abbydiscus (Nov 7, 2011)

Hello,

I have a 120 gallon community tank with several different types of discus, some rummy nose tetras and some sterbae.

I have 2 red melons that have been spawning in the community tank, but they are both laying the eggs and keeping the others away. I have a large cobalt that has been persistently trying to get in there (I'm assuming to fertilize), but has had no luck.

I recently set up a 72 gallon tank for breeding and put one of the red melons and the cobalt together to see what happens.

My question is as follows... 

Can I force a pair to mate?

Will a red melon and a cobalt even pari up?

Thanks!


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

I find pairs are more compatible when you allow them to form on their own but it is possible to put a random male and female together and have them spawn. Any of the various colour morphs can be bred together. Generally the offspring from crossing a pigeon base discus such as your Red Melon with a non-pigeon such as your Cobalt will be heavily peppered.


----------



## discusdude (Jan 29, 2012)

and heavily peppered is something you don't want.


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Pigeon is the dominant gene when crossing with other strains........


----------



## abbydiscus (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks All! I've decided not to pair them. I will wait and see if I can get my hands on a male pigeon blood. I'd rather get some nice looking discus as opposed to forcing an odd match and having sub quality fry.


----------



## sunshine_1965 (Aug 16, 2011)

That is a wise decision. Good luck in this venture.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Be patient like 6 months patient lol might take a while in the new setting good luck 
April and rick give great advice


----------

